# Question about proper hookup for MRV



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

I called to activate MRV on my account last week since I bought an HR-24 and an H-24. I replaced my HR-23 with the 24, but plan on keeping the H21 for another hookup.

So currently I have active: H21, H24, and HR24-500. The CSR told me I couldn't activate because I didn't have SWM (but I do) after I told him that I did, he said I still needed more equipment. 

I currently have a SWS-4 (non-green label), PI-21, and the SL5-SWM LNB. 

After talking with someone on AVS, they suggested I needed to replace my SWS-4 with a green label one and also get a Band Stop Filter (green label).

My question is where does the band filter go in the line?

Currently I have it as LNB-->PI-21-->SWS-4-->D* receivers


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> I called to activate MRV on my account last week since I bought an HR-24 and an H-24. I replaced my HR-23 with the 24, but plan on keeping the H21 for another hookup.
> 
> So currently I have active: H21, H24, and HR24-500. The CSR told me I couldn't activate because I didn't have SWM (but I do) after I told him that I did, he said I still needed more equipment.
> 
> ...


I wonder who that was?  :lol:

LNB---> [filter could go here] ---> PI-21 --->[filter tends to give better results here]--->SWS-4 ---> receivers.

The SWS-4 has about 10 dB more loss for the DECA than the green labeled splitter.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

And if you like pictures to guide you, post 11 in this thread is similar to what you have.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177308

You will need the DECA unit for the H21 (non 24 series) and one more DECA unit if you want internet connection.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks VOS, sorry didn't know you were on here too. So I still need a DECA unit attached to the H21 if I want MRV correct, and if I don't I don't have to do anything?

Also, does anything special need to go into the DC power pass port on the left side of the splitter? Or is it safe to use that to go to a receiver?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> Thanks VOS. So I still need a DECA unit attached to the H21 if I want MRV correct, and if I don't I don't have to do anything?


The H21 doesn't have an internal DECA, so you'll need to add one:










If you don't use one, you'll need to use another bandstop filter to keep the DECA signal out of the SAT tuner.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

So for $45 (plus tax/shipping) I have to buy a DECA for the H21 or I could just spend $99 and get an H24 with one built in. Seems rather odd.

Also I still don't really understand what the broadband DECA is for? Is it for those that don't have ethernet runs to each receiver so it'll just use coax? I have network runs to each area that will have a receiver. The description says it allows access to on-demand but I can already do that without it.

Sorry I know these questions must seem basic.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> So for $45 (plus tax/shipping) I have to buy a DECA for the H21 or I could just spend $99 and get an H24 with one built in. Seems rather odd.
> 
> Also I still don't really understand what the broadband DECA is for?
> 
> Sorry I know these questions must seem basic.


The broadband DECA puts all receivers on to the internet using the coax lines.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok so if I already have ethernet for each receiver than I have no need for a BB DECA, right?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes you'll need it. You can't use DECA for MRV and ethernet...it's either or. The 24s will disable internal DECA when you connect their ethernet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

You have two choices... You can hook-up an ethernet cable to each receiver and run MRV over your home network. Or you can go the DECA route, which will run MRV over your coax and keep the MRV traffic off of your home network. If you go with the latter option, you will need a DECA for the H21 and the Broadband DECA in order to connect the DECA cloud to your home network. The Broadband DECA allows the Internet to be accessible to your receivers.

As for cost, you can find a DECA or a Broadband DECA on ebay for under $20 with shipping.

- Merg


----------



## coolhdtv (Aug 31, 2006)

I sent the e-mail and waiting for MRV to be activated. I have cat5e connected to each of my 3 HR20-700s and each have 2 coax. do I need to change my 6x8 multiswitch or does MRV only require the ethernet connections?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

coolhdtv said:


> I sent the e-mail and waiting for MRV to be activated. I have cat5e connected to each of my 3 HR20-700s and each have 2 coax. do I need to change my 6x8 multiswitch or does MRV only require the ethernet connections?


In your case MRV is strictly ethernet.


----------



## coolhdtv (Aug 31, 2006)

MRV activated in just a couple hours after sending the e-mail today, Sunday! Sharing everything on 3 cat5e networked HR20s. Two have 2tb eSATA. Perfect HD picture. Will monitor quality during high network use. Thank you guys. Thank you.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

coolhdtv said:


> MRV activated in just a couple hours after sending the e-mail today, Sunday! Sharing everything on 3 cat5e networked HR20s. Two have 2tb eSATA. Perfect HD picture. Will monitor quality during high network use. Thank you guys. Thank you.


Anytime! Enjoy!

- Merg


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok I called last night and MRV is activated. The HR24 and H24 are now authorized and working. However, I'm having a small issue with the H21. The H21 will not authorize for MRV. If I go to the status screen it just says not authorized. I called D* support and they had me try a few things but still could not get the H21 to authorize. Any ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Not sure if DirecTV resent authorization, but normally this should resolve this.
This can be done from your DirecTV account web page too.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stryker412 said:


> Ok I called last night and MRV is activated. The HR24 and H24 are now authorized and working. However, I'm having a small issue with the H21. The H21 will not authorize for MRV. If I go to the status screen it just says not authorized. I called D* support and they had me try a few things but still could not get the H21 to authorize. Any ideas?


Could be its DECA. Can you swap it with the router DECA?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Could be its DECA. Can you swap it with the router DECA?


 Authorization comes through the SAT feed, not the DECA.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nevermind, looks like it authorized over night.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

My Whole Home doesn't work in the bedroom anymore. I have an H24 in the bedroom and the Whole Home option is gone from the menu. I checked my account and we're still paying for it. Any idea how to get it to show back up? I've already tried a reauthorization from the website and a RBR.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> My Whole Home doesn't work in the bedroom anymore. I have an H24 in the bedroom and the Whole Home option is gone from the menu. I checked my account and we're still paying for it. Any idea how to get it to show back up? I've already tried a reauthorization from the website and a RBR.


I'd look at the receiver's network status, under the system info screen.
I'd be looking for a change in the IP address, or that it no longer shows "coax connected".


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd look at the receiver's network status, under the system info screen.
> I'd be looking for a change in the IP address, or that it no longer shows "coax connected".


Well that's the thing, nothing has changed as far as hookups. However it seems like my box is not pulling IP correctly. I can't get anything other than a 169 address from my receiver yet I know the cable works fine because I tested it on my Roku which is right next to the H24. So for some reason the box is not pulling correctly.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> Well that's the thing, nothing has changed as far as hookups. However it seems like my box is not pulling IP correctly. I can't get anything other than a 169 address from my receiver yet *I know the cable works fine* because I tested it on my Roku which is right next to the H24. So for some reason the box is not pulling correctly.



What cable is this?
The H24 has an internal DECA, so there shouldn't be any other "network" cable connected.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> What cable is this?
> The H24 has an internal DECA, so there shouldn't be any other "network" cable connected.


Well that's what I thought but I haven't used MRV in so long I thought maybe I did originally have one there and took it out once we got the Roku. So still I see no option in the menu for MRV.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> Well that's what I thought but I haven't used MRV in so long I thought maybe I did originally have one there and took it out once we got the Roku. So still I see no option in the menu for MRV.


the 169.xxx IP is showing this receiver has dropped off the network.
When you plug in a cat5 cable to it, this disables the internal DECA, so look again and the info screen under network status, to see if it shows "coax connected". If it doesn't, then the DECA has been turned off, and the next step is to re-run the SAT setup, which should get the DECA turned on again.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> the 169.xxx IP is showing this receiver has dropped off the network.
> When you plug in a cat5 cable to it, this disables the internal DECA, so look again and the info screen under network status, to see if it shows "coax connected". If it doesn't, then the DECA has been turned off, and the next step is to re-run the SAT setup, which should get the DECA turned on again.


Ok I'll rerun the setup. I wonder if something happened during our 12+ hr power outage during hurricane Irene? 

The HR-24 I have works fine still and I can access everything on the DVR from my iPad. It's just the H24 that's having issues.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

These things are normally fairly stable, "but" a reboot can cause this.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

Tried to set IP manually still with no luck. I tried restoring network defaults and restarting the box too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> Tried to set IP manually still with no luck. I tried restoring network defaults and restarting the box too.
> 
> View attachment 26938


Did you actually re-run the SAT setup?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Stryker412 said:


> I called to activate MRV on my account last week since I bought an HR-24 and an H-24. I replaced my HR-23 with the 24, but plan on keeping the H21 for another hookup.
> 
> So currently I have active: H21, H24, and HR24-500. The CSR told me I couldn't activate because I didn't have SWM (but I do) after I told him that I did, he said I still needed more equipment.
> 
> ...


Don't see a Broadband DECA (CCK)


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Don't see a Broadband DECA (CCK)


Right now it doesn't matter because the internal DECA isn't turned on/functioning.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

"veryoldschool" said:


> Did you actually re-run the SAT setup?


Is that the reset everything option?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> Is that the reset everything option?


No, it's in the setup menu, below remote control on the left.
I know this may sound strange, but when running the SAT setup, the receiver resets the SWiM, which in turn reactivates the internal DECA.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

"veryoldschool" said:


> No, it's in the setup menu, below remote control on the left.
> I know this may sound strange, but when running the SAT setup, the receiver resets the SWiM, which in turn reactivates the internal DECA.


Unfortunately that didn't work either.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Stryker412 said:


> Unfortunately that didn't work either.


It did reboot after doing this right??

It's starting to look like this receiver needs to be replaced [if it rebooted and still doesn't work].
You might try moving it to another location, just to eliminate one variable, and see if it shows coax connected there.


----------



## Stryker412 (Jan 22, 2009)

So I called and got it fixed..sort of. 

He had me pull the ethernet from my HR-24 and did a simultaneous reset on all my boxes. My H21 works now but my H24 still does not so he's sending out a tech.

I thought I needed the ethernet in to my HR24? I don't remember having it unplugged before when MRV did work. Now my iPad app won't work since it's off the network.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I had a similar problem on one of my H25s recently. It showed as "coax connected" and even showed as "Internet connected" but always came up with a 169.xxx.xxx.xxx address. My DECA cloud is bridged to my router through a wired broadband DECA adapter, and all the receivers run with DHCP (with reserved addresses assigned at the router). As a result, the H25 didn't see any DVRs.

Bottom line, I had to manually assign the ip address to the h25 and reboot. It then saw the DVRs again. I later switched back to DHCP and it worked fine. Go figure.


----------

